# FREE Today & Tomorrow 7/14 & 7/15 - Oh, Dainty Triolet at Amazon



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow July 14th & 15th at Amazon



Oh, Dainty Triolet

Three Novellas by Edward C. Patterson
Kindleboard Book Profile for Oh, Dainty Triolet
Oh, Dainty Triolet is a compilation of three of Edward C. Patterson's most popular works into an Omnibus Edition comprising Cutting the Cheese, Bobby's Trace and No Irish Need Apply. Cutting the Cheese is a comic romp through the world of gay activism. Bobby's Trace is a ghost story with an unusual twist. No Irish Need Apply is a teenage coming of age story in a world fraught with prejudice. All three novellas have been revised and expanded for this edition and are still offered separately as they are a triptych in three different genres.

What reviewers say about these three works:

Cutting the Cheese:

"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace: 

"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply: 

"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes." 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press
*


 

*Cutting the Cheese

Table of Contents

Slice One: Cheddar-Sharp
Slice Two: Roquefort
Slice Three: Stilton
Slice Four: Baby Bon Bel
Slice Five: Liederkranz
Slice Six: Neufchatel
Slice Seven: Mozzarella
Slice Eight: Camembert
Slice Nine: Provolone
Slice Ten: Gorgonzola
Slice Eleven: Velveeta
Slice Twelve: Brie
Slice Thirteen: Feta
Slice Fourteen: Jack
Slice Fifteen: Pot Cheese
Slice Sixteen: Mascarpone
Slice Seventeen: Gouda
Slice Eighteen: Ricotta
Slice Nineteen: Hickory Smoked
Slice Twenty: Fontina
Slice Twenty-One: Asiago
Slice Twenty-Two: Gjetost
Slice Twenty-Three: Reblechon
Slice Twenty-Four: Bel Paese
Slice Twenty-Five: Boursault
Slice Twenty-Six: Mimolette
Slice Twenty-Seven: Fromunder Cheese
Slice Twenty-Eight: Cream Harvarti

Bobby's Trace

Chapter One: Bobby
Chapter Two: Mrs. Wickersham's Issue
Chapter Three: Break Point
Chapter Four: Marlin Fisk
Chapter Five: Choosing a Tie
Chapter Six: Fabulous Faye's
Chapter Seven: One Night with a Stranger
Chapter Eight: Father Paul
Chapter Nine: The Key
Chapter Ten: Connections
Chapter Eleven: Trinity
Chapter Twelve: The Ghost in the Machine
Chapter Thirteen: The Confession
Chapter Fourteen: The Vestibule
Chapter Fifteen: The Confessional
Chapter Sixteen: Recanting
Chapter Seventeen: The Garden of Hope
Chapter Eighteen: The Cell
Chapter Nineteen: The Flight of Angels

No Irish Need Apply

Chapter One: Communality
Chapter Two: The Kitchen God
Chapter Three: Latch Key
Chapter Four: Primordial Thought
Chapter Five: Confirmation Please
Chapter Six: Ports in a Storm
Chapter Seven: Unlatched
Chapter Eight: Dare
Chapter Nine: Prom Talk
Chapter Ten: Double-Dare
Chapter Eleven: Closet Reflections
Chapter Twelve: Stag
Chapter Thirteen: The Targets
Chapter Fourteen: Observations
Chapter Fifteen: The Grand Entrance
Chapter Sixteen: The Grand Exit
Chapter Seventeen: Moonless Night
Chapter Eighteen: Mrs. B's Dilemma
Chapter Nineteen: No Pillar of Salt
Chapter Twenty: How Things Appear in the Morning
Chapter Twenty-one: Pancakes
Chapter Twenty-two: Children, the Rain is Here*​Enjoy

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

These three novellas - Cutting the Cheese, Bobby's Trace and No Irish Need Apply, began life as an evening of Three Plays - a Triptych, and in many ways, the "dramatic" nature is betrayed in the novel versions, especially Cutting the Cheese, where more than one reviewer stated that "This would make a nice play." Of course, the most successful of the three has been No Irish Need Apply, which was chosen Book of the Month June 2009 by Booz Allen Hamilton and the book has just crested the 600 sales mark, which for an Indie author is Nirvana (most Indie books sell 200 copies in their lifetime). For those of you who haven't read these works, or only one and not the others, I encourage you to pick them up in their new, spiffy revised and, in the case of Bobby's Trace, expanded (I listened to my readers  - more of Bobby you want, more of Bobby you get).

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ed, so we can get these three all in one?  Going to check it out!
Nice!  I'll be getting the paperback for a birthday present for DB next month!  Your timing couldn't have been more perfect!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes Carol. All three in one place, and it comes with a nice hyperlinked table of contents.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, Three books in one - and three of my most popular ones at that.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This week's update include the Table of Contents folr Og. Dainty Triolet, and I'll include it in the OP:

*Cutting the Cheese

Table of Contents

Slice One: Cheddar-Sharp
Slice Two: Roquefort
Slice Three: Stilton
Slice Four: Baby Bon Bel
Slice Five: Liederkranz
Slice Six: Neufchatel
Slice Seven: Mozzarella
Slice Eight: Camembert
Slice Nine: Provolone
Slice Ten: Gorgonzola
Slice Eleven: Velveeta
Slice Twelve: Brie
Slice Thirteen: Feta
Slice Fourteen: Jack
Slice Fifteen: Pot Cheese
Slice Sixteen: Mascarpone
Slice Seventeen: Gouda
Slice Eighteen: Ricotta
Slice Nineteen: Hickory Smoked
Slice Twenty: Fontina
Slice Twenty-One: Asiago
Slice Twenty-Two: Gjetost
Slice Twenty-Three: Reblechon
Slice Twenty-Four: Bel Paese
Slice Twenty-Five: Boursault
Slice Twenty-Six: Mimolette
Slice Twenty-Seven: Fromunder Cheese
Slice Twenty-Eight: Cream Harvarti

Bobby's Trace

Chapter One: Bobby
Chapter Two: Mrs. Wickersham's Issue
Chapter Three: Break Point
Chapter Four: Marlin Fisk
Chapter Five: Choosing a Tie
Chapter Six: Fabulous Faye's
Chapter Seven: One Night with a Stranger
Chapter Eight: Father Paul
Chapter Nine: The Key
Chapter Ten: Connections
Chapter Eleven: Trinity
Chapter Twelve: The Ghost in the Machine
Chapter Thirteen: The Confession
Chapter Fourteen: The Vestibule
Chapter Fifteen: The Confessional
Chapter Sixteen: Recanting
Chapter Seventeen: The Garden of Hope
Chapter Eighteen: The Cell
Chapter Nineteen: The Flight of Angels

No Irish Need Apply

Chapter One: Communality
Chapter Two: The Kitchen God
Chapter Three: Latch Key
Chapter Four: Primordial Thought
Chapter Five: Confirmation Please
Chapter Six: Ports in a Storm
Chapter Seven: Unlatched
Chapter Eight: Dare
Chapter Nine: Prom Talk
Chapter Ten: Double-Dare
Chapter Eleven: Closet Reflections
Chapter Twelve: Stag
Chapter Thirteen: The Targets
Chapter Fourteen: Observations
Chapter Fifteen: The Grand Entrance
Chapter Sixteen: The Grand Exit
Chapter Seventeen: Moonless Night
Chapter Eighteen: Mrs. B's Dilemma
Chapter Nineteen: No Pillar of Salt
Chapter Twenty: How Things Appear in the Morning
Chapter Twenty-one: Pancakes
Chapter Twenty-two: Children, the Rain is Here*​
Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*For this week only April 8 thru April 15th (Tax day)

Three books for the price of One

Get Oh, Dainty Triolet for $ .99 that is

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace
No Irish Need Apply

in one volume - for theprice of one.
at Snashwords
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10899 
use Discount code LA82Y upon check out and
Enjoy.*​
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## DonnaFaz (Dec 5, 2009)

I snatched them up!  I've wanted to read one of your book--now I have three.  Thanks!

~Donna~


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Donna:

Enjoy.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Only 2 days left.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sale extended until April 20th.

Three books for the price of One

Get Oh, Dainty Triolet for $ .99 that is

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace
No Irish Need Apply

in one volume - for theprice of one.
at Snashwords
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/10899 
use Discount code VU84M upon check out and
Enjoy.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Three litttle tales from school are we.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The original triptych. (It trittico)

Ed Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ed, Picked this up as a DTB for a birthday present, along with Surviving An American Gulag!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you Carol:

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The Ultimate Beach Read - 3 Ultimate Beach Reads.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A true triptych in three different moods - one for each day of your vacation.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's three to keep you going for some time.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you liked any of my novellas, you'll just love all three under the same cover.

(all three revised in 2010. Bobby's Trace has been expanded)

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

These three novella were, at one time, three plays. I never had them roduced.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's a trio of Patterson favorites ready for your beach reading

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The title was taken from W.S. Gilbert's _Princess Ida_, "Oh, daintyTriolet - oh, fragrant violet."

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

All three novellas in a convenient omnumbus package.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Together at last!

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Triple your reading enjoyment with Oh Daity Triolet.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Three Novellas - 3 Act - 3 Moods - Comedy, Paranormal Romance, Slice of Life

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A trio of short novels combined for variety - a ghost story, a comedy and a young romance, all of the pink variety. 

364 pages - $2.99 on the Kindle

Includes:
No Irish Need Apply - Teens surprise widowed Moms with a new way to come out of the closet.

Cutting the Cheese - Newbie goes through the looking glass at a Gay political activist meeting, NOT!

Bobby's Trace - Dead lover can't let go of his computer geek other half.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The cover of this novel is artwork I developed from a trip to Sarasota Florida, where I took photographs of a few thousand orchids. The rst is photoshop.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Why this one's fallen way down yonder. This is a collection fo three Novella, also published seperate,y.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*Kindleboard Book Profile for Oh, Dainty Triolet*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

The title comes from Gilbert & Sullivan's _Princess Ida_, a trio in Act I's finally, and incidentally, a song sung by Perry Chaplin on his date with Marlin Fisk (both &S afficianados) in _Bobby's Trace_, one of the three novella.

Edward C. Patterso


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

These books have sold in plenty separately - now you can get them together.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This trio of novella have sold well seperately. Here's your chance to get them together - a rip roaring comedy, a tender coming of age story and a paranormal romance (boo) - all under the same cover - a dainty tiolet, indeed.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Like variety in your novellas. Get these three under one cover and then spend your nights with some unforgetable characters.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

They say things come in three's. Well, here you go - a Triolet, and a dainty one at that.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Her are three Bon-bons for Valentine's Day.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A rollickly triple header of an omnibus.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Three little novellas sitting in a tree (K-I-S-S-I-N-G). Just couldn;t help myself.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Speaking of my first three published books, here they are together in one volume. Sweet.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Or get all three members of the triptych in ONE.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

If you want to read all three novellas - _*Cutting the Cheese*_, _*No Irish Need Apply * _ and _*Bobby's Trace * _ in one neat volume, they are available in _*Oh, Dainty Triolet*_.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Three popular Novellas under one cover.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now for your Kindle Konvenience


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Read the Winter Reads together.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now you can have the three novellas in one place (as they were orinally conceived) - No Irisyh Need Apply, Bobby's Trace and Cutting the Cheese - a perfect triolet.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

For the one stop shopper.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get all three together in one download. Yeah!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Altogether now - Three little reads for the beach - Cutting the Cheese, No Irish Need Apply and Bobby's Trace. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A nice little tritych for rainy and smowy afternoons and evenings.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Get three novella in one convenient volume.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Triple Header Read

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

No Irish Need Apply, Cutting the Cheese & Bobby's Trace, all under one roof.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A Novella Triptych

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

A three pack of novellas, the perfect beach read.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

What reviewers say about these three works:

Cutting the Cheese: 

"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace: 

"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply: 

"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes.” 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Three of my most popular works under one cover.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Not one. Not Two, but Three Novels in One.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow September 3rd and 4th at Amazon

Oh, Dainty Triolet
3 Novellas
by
Edward C. Patterson

No Irish Need Apply - Cutting the Cheese - Bobby's Trace

*​*

[size=12pt]Oh, Dainty Triolet is an anthology of three of Edward C. Patterson's most popular works

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace, and 
No Irish Need Apply.

Cutting the Cheese is a comic romp through the world of gay activism. Bobby's Trace is a ghost story with an unusual twist. No Irish Need Apply is a teenage coming of age story in a world fraught with prejudice. 
366 pages.

What reviewers say about these works:

Cutting the Cheese
"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace
"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply 
"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes." 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press

Enjoy these three together, or explore them separately at Amazon.com

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow October 15th and 16th at Amazon

Oh, Dainty Triolet
3 Novellas
by
Edward C. Patterson

No Irish Need Apply - Cutting the Cheese - Bobby's Trace

*​*

[size=12pt]Oh, Dainty Triolet is an anthology of three of Edward C. Patterson's most popular works

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace, and 
No Irish Need Apply.

Cutting the Cheese is a comic romp through the world of gay activism. Bobby's Trace is a ghost story with an unusual twist. No Irish Need Apply is a teenage coming of age story in a world fraught with prejudice.

What reviewers say about these works:

Cutting the Cheese
"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace
"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply 
"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes." 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press

Enjoy these three together, or explore them separately at Amazon.com

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - December 10th and 11th at Amazon

Oh, Dainty Triolet
3 Novellas
by
Edward C. Patterson

No Irish Need Apply - Cutting the Cheese - Bobby's Trace

*​*

[size=12pt]Oh, Dainty Triolet is an anthology of three of Edward C. Patterson's most popular works

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace, and 
No Irish Need Apply.

Cutting the Cheese is a comic romp through the world of gay activism. Bobby's Trace is a ghost story with an unusual twist. No Irish Need Apply is a teenage coming of age story in a world fraught with prejudice.

What reviewers say about these works:

Cutting the Cheese
"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace
"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply 
"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes." 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press

Enjoy these three together, or explore them separately at Amazon.com

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - January 23rd & 24th at Amazon

Oh, Dainty Triolet
3 Novellas
by
Edward C. Patterson

No Irish Need Apply - Cutting the Cheese - Bobby's Trace

*​*

[size=12pt]Oh, Dainty Triolet is an anthology of three of Edward C. Patterson's most popular works

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace, and 
No Irish Need Apply.

Cutting the Cheese is a comic romp through the world of gay activism. Bobby's Trace is a ghost story with an unusual twist. No Irish Need Apply is a teenage coming of age story in a world fraught with prejudice.

What reviewers say about these works:

Cutting the Cheese
"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace
"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply 
"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes." 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press

Enjoy these three together, or explore them separately at Amazon.com

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - February 18th & 19th at Amazon

Oh, Dainty Triolet
3 Novellas
by
Edward C. Patterson

No Irish Need Apply - Cutting the Cheese - Bobby's Trace

*​*

[size=12pt]Oh, Dainty Triolet is an anthology of three of Edward C. Patterson's most popular works

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace, and 
No Irish Need Apply.

Cutting the Cheese is a comic romp through the world of gay activism. Bobby's Trace is a ghost story with an unusual twist. No Irish Need Apply is a teenage coming of age story in a world fraught with prejudice.

What reviewers say about these works:

Cutting the Cheese
"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace
"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply 
"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes." 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press

Enjoy these three together, or explore them separately at Amazon.com

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today and Tomorrow - April 3rd & 4th at Amazon

Oh, Dainty Triolet
3 Novellas
by
Edward C. Patterson

No Irish Need Apply - Cutting the Cheese - Bobby's Trace

*​*

[size=12pt]Oh, Dainty Triolet is an anthology of three of Edward C. Patterson's most popular works

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace, and 
No Irish Need Apply.

Cutting the Cheese is a comic romp through the world of gay activism. Bobby's Trace is a ghost story with an unusual twist. No Irish Need Apply is a teenage coming of age story in a world fraught with prejudice.

What reviewers say about these works:

Cutting the Cheese
"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace
"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply 
"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes." 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press

Enjoy these three together, or explore them separately at Amazon.com

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Thursday - May 8th at Amazon

Oh, Dainty Triolet
3 Novellas
by
Edward C. Patterson

No Irish Need Apply - Cutting the Cheese - Bobby's Trace

*​*

[size=12pt]Oh, Dainty Triolet is an anthology of three of Edward C. Patterson's most popular works

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace, and 
No Irish Need Apply.

Cutting the Cheese is a comic romp through the world of gay activism. Bobby's Trace is a ghost story with an unusual twist. No Irish Need Apply is a teenage coming of age story in a world fraught with prejudice.

What reviewers say about these works:

Cutting the Cheese
"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace
"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply 
"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes." 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press

Enjoy these three together, or explore them separately at Amazon.com

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow June 3rd & 4th at Amazon

Oh, Dainty Triolet
3 Novellas
by
Edward C. Patterson

No Irish Need Apply - Cutting the Cheese - Bobby's Trace

*​*

[size=12pt]Oh, Dainty Triolet is an anthology of three of Edward C. Patterson's most popular works

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace, and 
No Irish Need Apply.

Cutting the Cheese is a comic romp through the world of gay activism. Bobby's Trace is a ghost story with an unusual twist. No Irish Need Apply is a teenage coming of age story in a world fraught with prejudice.

What reviewers say about these works:

Cutting the Cheese
"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace
"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply 
"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes." 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press

Enjoy these three together, or explore them separately at Amazon.com

Edward C. Patterson*


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Picked it up.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you, Cinesa

Ed Patterson


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*FREE Today & Tomorrow July 14th & 15th at Amazon

Oh, Dainty Triolet
3 Novellas
by
Edward C. Patterson

No Irish Need Apply - Cutting the Cheese - Bobby's Trace

*​*

[size=12pt]Oh, Dainty Triolet is an anthology of three of Edward C. Patterson's most popular works

Cutting the Cheese
Bobby's Trace, and 
No Irish Need Apply.

Cutting the Cheese is a comic romp through the world of gay activism. Bobby's Trace is a ghost story with an unusual twist. No Irish Need Apply is a teenage coming of age story in a world fraught with prejudice.

What reviewers say about these works:

Cutting the Cheese
"Edward C Patterson offers a hilarious and engaging look into the challenges and opportunities one faces when coming out." 
- Todd Fonseca, TMBOA.com

Bobby's Trace
"A beautifully drawn exploration of a young man's grief at the loss of his partner and his eventual resumption of life. Quite a few unexpected thrills and chills." 
- Sandy Nathan, award-winning author of Numenon

No Irish Need Apply 
"It's not often these days that you come across writing that possesses both the literary beauty of a classic poem with the depth and substance of a contemporary tale. It's a story that lives and breathes." 
- Gregory Bernard Banks, Wheelman Press

Enjoy these three together, or explore them separately at Amazon.com

Edward C. Patterson*


----------

